# The CLASSIC SCIENCE FICTION CHANNEL



## rimworlder (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm starting up a website (who knows where it will lead) that features classic science fiction videos.  We're adhering to a traditional definition of SF, not some new fangled 'anything goes' format like some other cable channels I could mention.

The 'start' can be found here: Untitled Document


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey that looks neat, good luck with the site. Added to favorites! Love the 'What If' redefinition of SF article!


----------



## Lucifal (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Good luck with this. The site could do with a lick of designer paint but it's a start.


----------

